# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Help! Clueless!



## Sockfish (Dec 6, 2004)

I have a Sony digital camera w 7.2 megapixels. That's all I know. The flash wrecks my tank photos. When I try to use ambient light, no luck. 

Does anyone have some pointers for me? In SIMPLE English, preferably...

Figs


----------



## imported_BSS (Apr 14, 2004)

1) Wait until night when all house lights can be turned off.
2) Turn on tank lights
3) Turn off the camera flash
4) Set the camera timer (for delayed photo)
5) Use a tripod (chair, or similar)
6) Push button for photo and step back.

I'm no expert, but that's basically what I do.

Other options:
1) Try all tank lights or just some tank lights.
2) See if camera has a White Balance option (I can set mine to a "flourescent" setting which seems to work well.
3) Raise camera slightly above the tank midpoint and shot slightly downward.

That should give you a start. I'd guess that some more camera savvy folks might suggest other methods, web sites, etc.


----------



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

well brian, i think you about covered it all.


----------



## Sockfish (Dec 6, 2004)

I understood that! I'll give it a whirl these next few days.

Thank you thank you!

Fig


----------



## sarahbobarah (Sep 5, 2005)

Figgy, can you adjust the settings on it at all?


----------

